
Show HN: PyGeno (genomics, proteomics,) in Python ported to Python 3 - daoudat
https://github.com/tariqdaouda/pyGeno
======
daoudat
pyGeno has been recently ported to python 3. It allows you to play with
genomes, proteomes, exomes, etc.. locally, in python and with a simple
interface. You can use reference genomes or create you own (ex: patient
specific) from a reference and sets of mutations.

It's available on github and pypi (pip install pyGeno)

